# is this a new river?? female??



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

hello there, so when i first bought my dart frogs i bought 3 azureus from kingsnake.... Anyways when they arrived one had a bacterial infection and i noticed this one has always looked like a new river.... my frogs are getting old enough that i need to seperate them and i'd like to find another frog for this one w.e it may be. I've been told that new rivers have dots on their legs, and more splotches... i have a few pics of my frog so let me know what you guys think. Also i'm thinking it looks like a female due to its belly size and shape of the back... anyways thanks guys and lemme know what you think?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Def. looks like a new river, or a sipilawini cross morph or something. Doesnt look like any azureus Ive seen


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

yea i def. know its no azureus haha... i just need to find a pair for this lil fella.. i asked the guy who i got them from but hes a faulty bastard and wont get back to me because of past problems with my frogs with bacterial infections/worms. so i'm hoping for your guyses help on this one.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

It's within the rather broad bounds of what an Azureus may look like, which overlaps rather significantly what a New River looks like. And it looks female.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, its an unknown, you can't claim its something it might not be just on looks. Its a display only frog now. Sorry. If you could absolutely verify it was what it was, that would be a differet story.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Well, its an unknown, you can't claim its something it might not be just on looks. Its a display only frog now. Sorry. If you could absolutely verify it was what it was, that would be a differet story.


well guess it just found itself alone for eternity haha... poor lil fella...


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

hard to say, ill post a few new river 4 ya to compare


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

I could post some pics of my vanishing jewels line 'new rivers' but like someone else said, without definite background it's best left as a display. Besides you can pick up a few unsexed tincs for the cost of a solo male, and then you could shop for the known background. I'm not even sure what a 'new river' x azureus cross would look like anyway.... probably variable.

My 'new rivers' are laying again, but I think about the first 20 or so are spoken for....lol. But they do pop up from time to time. The guy I got mine off of still posts ones occasionally as well.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ah the joys of getting things off Kingsnake. Ive seen plenty of mexican milk snakes being sold as Sinolans or Pueblans on there as wll


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Doesn't it look like a blue sipaliwini? I agree it is also a female.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks a lot like a "New River" to me. Heres a few pics of my female. Which I happen to be looking for a Male


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I saw a large importation of WC New Rivers years ago and honestly there were quite a few that could have passed for Azureus, back then I remember something about body size and shape being a differentiator however in the years since I doubt that would get you anywhere with that train of thought. The scarcity of New Rivers would make me doubt you would see that show up through this type of vendor unless you knew they were working with them, until then I would suggest you got what you were told but being safe is the best route to go, even if it does mean leaving it solo. Getting a group of New Rivers may show you a side by side comparison with the Azureus you got and perhaps you will see distinctive traights....good luck in your efforts.
Mark


----------

